# MICROMESH QUESTION



## BULLWINKLE (Mar 2, 2012)

Fellow turners: I use micromesh on all acrylics, and some closed grain woods.  I rise immediately after using, but the material that doesn't rinse off eventually hides the color of the micromesh, as well as the grit marking.  After a few uses, I cannot tell one grit from another.  I usually "wet sand" acrylics with it.  Is there any suggestion as how to be able to tell one from another? I hate to discard usable material only because I can no longer tell one grit from another.  Thanks.....


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Mar 2, 2012)

I've been usuing the same MM pads for a year now. I wet sand and the pads looks almost new with a few blemishes here and there.

Are you using the MM on bare wood? I've never heard of that done before.

I use standard sand paper up to 600 grit for wood. MM only on acrylics and CA finishes.

AK


----------



## Powerstroke 7.3 (Mar 2, 2012)

May not help you now but when I get a new set I stack mine in order and take a sharpie and make lines down them on one end and one side - 1st with 1 line , then start the next line on the 2nd one and 3rd line on #3 and so on...the last piece ends up with 9 lines. good quick way to make sure they are in order. 

I will also put them in a mesh wash bag and put them in the wash with a load of cloths and then let them air dry.


----------



## SDB777 (Mar 2, 2012)

Powerstroke, you gotta be single....  My wife would kill me and bury me next to the kids pet in the backyard(or run me through a wood chipper) if I was to put my MM pads in the laundry


I rinse as well as possible and hope for the best.  Then again, I don't use them on straight up wood either?




Scott


----------



## PTsideshow (Mar 2, 2012)

A long with the sharpie lines just label the back side with #1's thru the numbers of pads you have or use. Large numerals make it easier to see for us old farts. I have used them on some palm wood and something that the name escapes me at the moment. It was dry and used a plastic bristle brush to clean them after ward, then washed them. You can try a finger cleaning brush with some dish soap to clean them.
I have a couple of the finger/hand cleaning brushes they are great for cleaning items. They are also cheap at the dollar stores etc.
:clown:


----------



## IPD_Mr (Mar 2, 2012)

Whenever I pop open a new set of micromesh I number the backs 1 thru 9 with a Sharpie.


----------



## longbeard (Mar 2, 2012)

BW, take an "old" toothbrush and clean with hot water, been doin that to mine for almost a year now,still in good shape for another year.
I MM all of my wood pens and have a seperate set for my acrylic pens.


----------



## butchf18a (Mar 2, 2012)

there are options. Try the color coded sets. I'll echo the thoughts of others, Sharpie and mark the backs, either with some sort of code or just the grit. Cleaning, some may e uried with the dog, yet the MM is certainly less abusive to your washer than a dirty pair of jeans. When I decide to clean mine, toss em in a sock (mesh bag works well also) and toss in wash with work clothes. While I have several sets of MM I still have my original set, over 10 years, and with a little care they last forever. 

MM is used to optically polish scratches out of aircraft windshields and you'd be surprised how long they last.

jmoicbw-bidi


----------



## thewishman (Mar 2, 2012)

I spray my MM with a squirt bottle - using a good strong stream - before and after I use each piece. The before squirts wet the MM and blast out any debris that might be left, and the after squirts get rid of the slurry (it is much easier to get the stuff out of the MM while it is still wet from use.) My set looks brand new after many, many pens.


----------



## Powerstroke 7.3 (Mar 2, 2012)

SDB777 said:


> Powerstroke, you gotta be single.... My wife would kill me and bury me next to the kids pet in the backyard(or run me through a wood chipper) if I was to put my MM pads in the laundry
> 
> I sneak them in when she is not looking  :wink:... don't own a wood chipper but did get hung up in a 1940's rototiller once - that is another story..


----------



## leehljp (Mar 2, 2012)

Over the years, quite a few people mentioned washing them in the washing machine. I have also. Does pretty good!


----------



## PenMan1 (Mar 2, 2012)

If you use the MM fused to foam, use a sharpie marker to put 1 dot on 1500, 2 dots on 2400, etc.

If you use the mm sheets without foam, simply write "1" on the back of 1500, "2" on the next one, etc.

Then after use leave them soaking in clean water. Next time, they'll be nice and clean.


----------



## nativewooder (Mar 2, 2012)

I used to research most everything I bought that had to do with woodturning so I googled MicroMesh, went to the website, read all the information, located the nearest sales place, and ordered the woodworkers kit.  Forgive my memory but that was a long time ago.  I'm still using the original set (there were two sets in the kit) and sometimes the second set.  That was probably back in 2002 or 03.  So I spent $34 IIRC.  And each piece has the grit printed on it.  If you are purchasing little bitty pieces from a vendor, ask THEM to mark each piece with the grit.

SBD, if your wife/partner/girlfriend washes your socks and "other" things in the laundry, just tell her that your cushioned MicroMesh is a he** of a lot cleaner than the other stuff!!!  And give her a big hug!  You know she deserves it!:biggrin:


----------



## randywa (Mar 2, 2012)

I get the 3x6 sheets and cut them in half length wise. I use 1 set fpr acrylics and 1 for wood. I put them in a nylon stocking from Dollar General and run them thru the washer. I always have the stockings around to drain my fryer oil thru.


----------



## 1080Wayne (Mar 3, 2012)

If the Sharpie wears or washes off , you can always rank the grits by running your thumbnail over them . Different sounds , different feel .


----------



## BULLWINKLE (Mar 3, 2012)

Thank you for all your help.... I will try your suggestions....


----------

